# Obama Accuses Bush of 'Social Darwinism'



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Obama Accuses Bush of 'Social Darwinism'*

(www.breitbart.com) 
During an appearance at the Communications Workers of America speech, Barrack Hussein Obama claimed the Bush administration is pursuing a policy of 'Social Darwinism. "It's a strategy that we've seen...government has no role to play in making sure that America is prosperous for all people..." Obama's remarks were considered socialist Darwinism.


----------

